# HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)



## Bassattack (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo angelkollegen,
 habe eine dringende frage und hoffe mir kann einer Helfen,ich möchte Morgen auf Gross  Barsch mit Wobbler und softbaits  zwieschen (8-10cm)angeln .Nun weiss ich nicht genau ob es im Cranenweier in kerkrade erlaubt ist ,laut Listn van Wisvateren ist das Kunstköderverbot ab den letzten Samstag im Mai wieder aufgehoben ,denoch ist der Hecht bis zum ersten Juli gesperrt|kopfkratHabe soeben beim Hengelsport Bergsma in kerkrade angerufen ,leider #dkonnte man mir auch nicht genau sagen ob es erlaubt ist.


Muss ich auf eine bestimmte grösse meiner Wobbler achten um Probleme der Polizei zu vermeiden?

Kann ich ,oder sollte ich auf stahlvorfach nicht  verziechten?


Lg Mario#h


----------



## Phillivanilly (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hey Bassattack,

ich habe für Mittwoch und Donnerstag auch geplant mit 2 Kollegen am Cranenwijer angeln zu gehen. 
Nun stellt sich für uns die gleiche Frage... Stahlvorfach ja oder nein und die Ködergröße.

Weiss jemand wo bzw. bei wem man sich offiziell erkundigen kann? Am besten was in der Nähe von Kerkrade.
Dieses furchtbare Regeldurcheinander verdirbt mir langsam die Lust auf das Angeln in den Niederlanden.

Jetzt da wir schonmal dabei sind, hab ich noch ein paar Fragen. ;-)

1) Darf man eine Wathose benutzen?
2) Darf mein Messer wirklich nicht länger als 7cm sein? ( mein  normales Fiskars ist schon drüber)
3) An welchen stellen darf man am Cranewijer angeln? bzw. ab welcher Stelle angelt man an der verbotenen Seite?
4) Welche Teiche darf man in Kerkrade noch beangeln?

Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand auch nur vereinzelt Fragen beantwortet 
Oder eine offizielle Anlaufstelle bei der ich mit einem zuständigen sprechen kann. Würde danach einen Bericht posten um alle Unklarheiten zu beseitigen.

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Bassattack (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo Philipp,soweit ich weiss ist wathosse nicht verboten.
Angeln darf man eigentlich nur auf der Seite ,wo die angellegten angelstellen sind auf der anderen seite wo der Wald weg direkt am Ufer entlangführt ist es verboten zu Angeln leider ,|kopfkratsind einige sehr intressante  stellen dabei.

Gruss Mario.


----------



## kawatoni (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

UND??? Erfolg gehabt?


----------



## 4Life (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

wenn du gezielt auf Barsche angelst würde ich kein Stahlvorfach verwenden. Habe bissher von keinen Verbot gegen die Hose gehört.

wie schon beschrieben darf nur auf der seite wo auch die wege die extra für angler angelegt worden sind geangelt werden. ich selber werde vermutlich am samstag spät nachmittag dort auf Barsch spinnern gehen. bei weiteren oder gezielten fragen zu dem see schreib mich einfach an.


----------



## Phillivanilly (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hi Danke für die Infos! 
Wir waren an zwei Tagen da und bin leider leer ausgegangen. Mein Mitstreiter hat einen 55 Hecht und einen mittelmäßigen Barsch verhaftet.

Ich muss sagen, dass der See mich ein wenig ratlos macht ;-) haben alles gegeben, viele Köder gefischt und sind den ganzen See abgelaufen. Aber wir geben noch nicht auf. Nächste Woche gehen wir Abends nochmal los.

Hat jemand mit etwas Erfahrung an dem Teich Lust mitzukommen? Wollen evtl. Montag Abend oder Dienstag Nachmittag los.

Gruß


----------



## kawatoni (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hi,

wart ihr die, die auf Höhe Kläranlage ihre "Zelte" aufgeschlagen hatten?


----------



## Jogibär (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Moin, 

Euer Date mit dem Gewässer ist zwar schon vorbei aber Stahlvorfach würde ich da auf keinen Fall weg lassen. Egal auf welchen Zielfisch es geht. Mit Hecht ist da immer zu rechnen.|bigeyes

Gruß
Jogi


----------



## Bassattack (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

kurzes Abdate der letzten Tageleider nichts gefangen ,köder waren :Softbaits,Wobbler ,Popper ,Blinker , leider ist kein Barsch  darauf eingestiegen .

Ich Persönlich denke es ist noch viel zu früh für  Barsche an diesen Gewässer .Das Wasser ist momentan zu dieser Jahreszeit noch zu trüb ,zu warm,da briengt auch ein kleiner Blinker kein erfolg ,zumal die neu Brut von diesem Jahr im Craneweijer gewaltig ist und denn Blinker als potenziele Beute für die Barsche unintressant ist.


Aber naja was noch nicht ist kann ja noch werden 
Petri craneweyer fishermannns#6


----------



## Phillivanilly (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hey kawatoni,
wir waren die, die mit der Spinnrute den ganzen Teich abgelatscht ind :-D. Zelte hatten wir nicht dabei.

Ach und Gestern Abend konnt ich dann noch einen kleinen Barsch verhaften.

Gruß


----------



## Bassattack (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo möchte am Sonntag nochmal starten |rolleyes,und schauen vieleicht nach dieser Regnerischen Woche sind die Barsche etwas aktiver #c

 Vieleicht hat ja einer Lust mitzukommen?oder mann könnte sich ja am Craneweijer treffen .



Gruss Mario:g


----------



## 4Life (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Wieviel Uhr willst du denn starten? Vielleicht schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Bassattack (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo 4Life ,ich denke das  ich bis um 9 Uhr morgens spätestens 9,30 am craneweijer bin ,ich werde starten vorne neben dem Betonsockel oder überlauf |rolleyes wo die Bank  und die Felsen ins wasser ragen.würde mich freuen.

Gruss Mario|supergri

Psas wetter soll am Sonntag durchwachsen sein also sozusagen Bewölkt etwas Regen im laufe des Tages ,aber genau das optimale wetter zum spinnfischen.


----------



## 4Life (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

wie war es eigentlich auf barsch?

ich war am montag und habe 3 mini brsche bekommen...gerade mal köderfisch größe :m

hat eigentlich jemand erfahrung in sachen karpfen an dem stuwmeer?

habe schon oft gehört da sollen einige drin sein......aber ich habe bissher noch nie gesehen das da wirklich einer gefangen wurde....meistens nur brassen |uhoh:


----------



## Bassattack (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo 4LIfe ,meine ausbeute war nicht gerade der brüller aber immer hin ein 43cm Hecht auf softbait,gefangen am Einlauf von der Kläranlage ,ansonsten konnte ich soo einiges beobachten  am Betonsockel am Eilauf zwieschen den beiden abgetrennten gittern ,|kopfkratmindestens 20 Barsche am Rauben zwieschen den Gittern und einige von  25cm  .


Bin am Samstag Nachmittag|kopfkrat|uhohder am Sonntag früh nochmal am Craneweijer und versuch nochmal mein Glück.


Für Karpfen am Stuwmeer kann man eigentlich überall fangen ausser in der Flachen Bucht ,die meisten Karpfen und zwar ganz schön grosse werden immer in der nähe von der Insel gefangen ,mit  grossen Futterkorben und 3-4 Maden .Mit Bollies hab ich Persönlich noch keinen mit erfolg sehen können obwol einige ihre Bollies mit den Futterboot an bestimmte Plätze auslegen und vergebens den Ganzen Tag auf denn langersenten Biss warten 


@4LIFE anbei sende ich dir ein Link von einigen Hollädischen Jungs ,die sind sehr taff am Craneweijer und fangen immer ihre Karpfen .
http://carp-team-kerkrade.com/pictures/summer.htm


----------



## 4Life (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

jo danke...die seite hatte ich auch gefunden....ich weiss auch genau das es vor der insel ist. aber da habe ich persönlich noch nie einen karpfen gefangen. wenn der hecht wieder frei ist....sage ich dir mal einen richtigen see wo es quasi eine hecht garantie gibt ;-) dafür fängt man da aber so gut wie nichts anderes hehe


----------



## 4Life (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

war noch mal jemand am craneweijer?


----------



## kawatoni (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hi,  

ja ich!

Letzten Sonntag von 14 bis 20:00 Uhr, 5 Rotaugen, 11 Brassen, und 4 Barsche und die innerhalb einer Stunde. Barsche sind zahlreiche ausgestiegen weil nur große Drillinge dabei! Man konnte die Barsche in Schwärmen beobachten 

Grüße


----------



## 4Life (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

vielen dank für die info.

an welcher stelle hast du denn geangelt?

ist schon sehr verwunderlich. Brassen, Rotaugen, Barsche und Hechte werden da wirklich viel gefangen. leider habe ich noch nie mitbekommen oder gehört das dort ein Karpfen oder Aal gefangen wurde.


----------



## kawatoni (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Morgen versuch ich´s mal auf Karpfen! Ich habe schon von vielen Karpfenfängen gehört aber selber noch keinen landen können.


----------



## Phillivanilly (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Und hats geklappt?

Wir waren jetzt geschätzte 12 mal am Cranewijer und hatten eine echt bescheidene Ausbeute... 2 Schniepel Hechte und nen paar mini Barsche.

Hat jemand nen Tipp oder eine gute Stelle? Wir haben so ziemlich alle Köder durch probiert. Gummis, Wobbler (groß, klein, mittel) ,Jerkbaits , sehr große Spinner mit viel Wasserverdrenngung, Krebsimitate mit Texas Rig usw.

Den See haben wir eigentlich recht gut abgefischt. Ist momentan einfach die falsche Zeit... weil evtl. das Futterangebot zu hoch ist? Oder fängt jemand?

Gruß


----------



## 4Life (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

leider muss ich dir zu stimmen. die barsche die man fängt sind nicht mal groß genug für köderfische. hechte gehen kaum.


----------



## 4Life (2. August 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

hat nochmal jemand einen ansitz am Craneweijer gemacht?


----------



## arelaw (22. September 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo leute!
Ich wollte am 1 oktober Kerkrade see ausprobiren.Ich habe ein Vis Pass.Kann mir eine sagen,welche see am besten ist?Wo kann ich meine auto parken?Muss ich ein angelnschein extra kaufen?


----------



## Jogibär (23. September 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Moin,

Die Seen und Teiche im ganzen Tal sind Vereinsgewässer. Vispas reicht da nicht. Es gibt Tageskarten Bei Bergsma in Kerkrade. Parken kann man am Kasteel Eerenstein (Oud Eerenstein) und am großen See (Menshegger Weg). Ohne Fußmarsch kommt man allerdings nicht ans Wasser.

Gruß
Jogi


----------



## marca (16. November 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hi zusammen,
wir waren am Samstag nach langer Zeit nochmal am Kranweiher.
Köder waren 2er Mepps in silber,natürlich Stahlvorfach!


----------



## Bassattack (16. November 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo marca  ,Petri!!
Schöner Hecht ,ich war am Montag auch am Stuwmeer ,leider#cein Hecht ausgeschliezt.


Gruss Mario


----------



## marca (16. November 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Sind zwei Hechte!
Haben innerhalb einer halben Stunde gebissen.
Mein Freund hatte auch noch einen.


----------



## Bassattack (17. November 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

|kopfkratMal schauen vieleicht bin ich am Weekend auch am craneweijer .Und versuch mein Glück.

Gruss Mario|rolleyes


----------



## Mack (17. November 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hi Markus

Glückwunsch zu den Hechten
Wollte eigentlich auch am Samstag dort hin fahren, nur Zeitlich hat es nicht geklappt.
War für 3-4 Stunden am Rursee und hab ne Null Runde hingelegt.
Nicht mal ein Köfi zu bekommen.
Nächstes Jahr steht wieder Nederland im Programm, garantiert#:|pfisch:

Gruß Mack


----------



## Jogibär (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo Markus und  Holger,

ihr lebt ja noch....:m. 

Schöne Fische Markus. Ich war in den Herbstferien zuletzt an der Stelle und habs mit Köfi versucht... natürlich wieder nix. 

Aber irgendwann klappts bei mir auch.

Hab nur rausgefunden, dass es da massenhaft Krebse gibt, die fressen dir den Köfi glatt vom Haken, wenn du den zu tief anbietest. 

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Mack (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

:vik: lebe noch und mir gehts prima.
Denke mal das wir uns im nächsten Jahr öffters begegnen#:

Gruß Holger


----------



## kawatoni (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hi zusammen,

wir wollten vor zwei Wochen unser Glück an der besagten Stelle versuchen. Leider sind dort die Plätze nicht mehr zugänglich!!!
Dort wurden einige Bäume und Büsche gefällt und diese wurden so ans Ufer gelegt daß man dort nicht mehr angeln kann.:r:r:r

Es sieht für mich so aus, als wenn man dort den Anglern bewust den Platz "sperren" wollte!


----------



## marca (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

War bei auch schon so!
Da Kann man aber doch drüberklettern.
Man steht nicht mehr so komod wie früher,aber es geht!!


----------



## kawatoni (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe ihr habt euch schön bescheren lassen! 

...........


----------



## Bassattack (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo kawatoni

Ich war am Sonntag am Craneweier ,ich finde es sehr schade das man an die Plätze nicht mehr rankommt ,warum|kopfkrat weshalb man die Plätze absichtlich gespertt hat,ist mir heute noch ein Rätzel,leider hab ich in letzter Zeit den Kontrolleur auf den Roller nicht mehr gesehen,dann hätte ich mal gefragt was das soll.

Zumal auf der Beschielderung klar und deutlich steht das man nur auf denn besagten angelstellen angeln darf|bigeyes .

Leider für Raubfischangler im Winter der beste Platz.


Schade!
Mfg mario


----------



## kawatoni (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hi,

hat jemand Lust in der Silvesternacht ein paar Schneisen zu schneiden, Kettensäge ist vorhanden!:q Um Mitternacht wird der Lärm wohl nicht so auffallen.





_Ich wünsche *ALLEN *hier im Board einen *GUTEN RUTSCH ins Neue Jahr 2012*_:vik:


----------



## CKBW (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hi, 

war einer von euch dieses Jahr schonmal am Craneweier, ich wollte wenn das wetter mitspielt diesen samstag mein glück mal Probieren.....Das wäre dann mein erstes mal am Craneweier, ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir noch ein paar Tips geben, wollte auf Raubfisch angeln.

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten 

MfG


----------



## carste (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hi CKBW!

Also ich kenne den See sehr, ich woohne 15 min von dort entfernt und bin dort sehr oft im Jahr.

Also auf Raubfisch würde ich es hinten rechts in der Ecke versuchen oder wenn du vor der Insel stehst dann ganz links entlang den überhängenden Bäumen.

Es wäre auch ein Versuch wert entlang der Wiese zu laufen und in etwa 17-20 entfernung einen Köderfisch an der Kante entlang treiben zu lassen.

Würde gerne mitkommen und dir ein paar stellen und Methoden an diesem See zeigen, habe aber leider noch keine Karte geholt.

MFG


----------



## CKBW (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hi,
ich war heute das erste mal da, war genau an der beschriebenen stelle aber leider kein Fisch, naja ich werde morgen nochmal einen Versuch starten, wenn du willst können wir ja mal zusammen gehen, bin für jede hilfe dankbar.

MfG


----------



## carste (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Können wir mal machen.
Hole mir diese woche eh noch die Karte und wenn das Wetter es dann zulässt können wir da mal ne Runde mit der Spinnrute drehen.


----------



## Bassattack (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

#arf ich auch mitkommen???#t#t
|kopfkrat Achso ich bin sowieso am weekend am stuwmeer unterwegs dann laufen wir uns bestimmt über den weg|supergri


Gruss bassattack


----------



## CKBW (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Das werden ja immer mehr :-D, ich hatte eigentlich geplant samstag wieder zu gehen aber ich glaube bei dem Wetter lass ich das lieber......

Also ich würde vorschlagen sobald das wetter besser ist drehen wir mal ne runde zusammen.


----------



## Bassattack (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Ich hoffe das Samstag das wetter und die temperaturen mitspielen ansonsten ,wird daraus nichts.bei -15 Grad laut wetterbericht #d aber mal schauen .


Gruss Mario


----------



## Jogibär (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Tach zusammen,

also außer Eislaufen ist da im Moment nix drin:c

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## CKBW (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Ok, dann bleibe ich am We zu Hause, hatte überlegt am Sonntag mal für 2-3 Stunden zu gehen, aber wenn Eisangeln angesagt ist lassen wir das mal ;-)


----------



## CKBW (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

So da sich das Wetter ja zu bessern scheint habe ich beschlossen über die Karnevalstage mal ne runde zu drehen, imomment fasse ich den Rosenmontag ins Auge, hat jemand lust mitzukommen?


----------



## carste (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Also wenn es wirklich der Fall sein sollte das es aufgetaut ist, werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich mitkommen.


----------



## CKBW (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Also ich war eben mal am Casteel.....unten ist noch alles zu gefroren, da bin ich garnicht erst hoch gegangen, ich glaube mit diesem WE wird das da nichts mit Angeln :c


----------



## Bassattack (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Mensch,mensch#q die Eisschicht ist immer nocht nicht weg ,ich hoffe das der Cranenweijer fürs kommende wochenende frei ist somit kann man wenigstens noch 2 Tage vor der Schonzeit Angeln.

Bin auf jeden fall nächste woche am Samstag oder Sonntag Unterwegs |rolleyes|rolleyes|supergri

Lg mario


----------



## CKBW (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Ich hoffe es auch, aber die schonzeit fängt erst ende märz an, also haben wor noch 4 wochen Zeit. Aber ich wäre auf jedenfall dabei, wohl erst sonntag.


----------



## Bassattack (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo Chris schade :c aber leider liegst du Falsch. Der hecht ist schon ab 1 März in der Schonzeit und somit auch das Kunstköderverbot.leider:c:c#q Ich muss umbedingt noch mal ans Wasser nen Hecht drillen.Ja Sonntag wer gut ,bin dann Samstag am Vereinsgewässer und Sonntag am Stuwmeer.

Gruss Mario.


*Fischart:**Schonzeit:*Hecht1. März bis einschließlich 30. JuniBarsch, Zander1. April bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai ***Aland, Äsche, Barbe, Döbel, Hasel, Nase 1. April bis einschließlich 31. MaiBachforelle, Bachsaibling, Wandersaibling1. Oktober bis einschließlich 31. MärzLachs, Meerforelleganzjährig


----------



## CKBW (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Laut dem Verenigings Gids, vom Verein Goudewinde Kerkrade ist erst ab dem 01.04.2012 Kunstköderverbot......also würde dem Angeln dort nichts im wege stehen, wir könnten dann ja mal geziehlt auf Barsch angeln gehen.....

Das wird schon mit dem Hecht, oder wir fahren ml an die Maas/Maasplaasen Zanderangeln.


----------



## Bassattack (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratach genau stimmt ,#q in Kerkrade Glaub ich beginnt das Kunstköderverbot erst ab ende März ,in mein Vereinsgewässer sind andere bedingungen ,|rolleyes|rolleyes 
Gezielt auf Barsch im Craneweijer ist sehr  bedrückend ,war des öffteren gezielt auf Barsch unterwegs mit kleinen wobblern nichts#d ,dann versuchte es ich am nächsten tag gezielt auf Hecht mit mittleren Wobblern und Shads und fing ein 40 Barsch.

Aber an der Maas hat man schon bessere ausichten auf dicke Barsche ,oder schöne Zander ,nach der Eisschmälze ,wenn der Pegelstand nicht sofort einige meter ansteigt fängt man recht gut Zander.Müssen wir mal machen|rolleyes|supergri.

Gruss Mario


----------



## CKBW (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Da bin ich schwer dafür #6 da können wir ja Sonntag mal drüber reden. 
Wann wolltest du da sein?


----------



## Bassattack (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Ich glaube so bis 11-12 Uhr werde ich mal am Cranenweijer sein .für 3-4 stunden ,vieleicht auch schon früher.

Gruss Mario


----------



## CKBW (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Ok, dann bin ich auch so spätestens um 12 Uhr da, und 3-4 stunden hört sich auch nicht schlecht an....


----------



## kawatoni (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hi,


....und? Wie war´s? Erfolg gehabt?


|wavey:


----------



## CKBW (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Wir wollen erst nächsten Sonntag, ich war Samstag mal am Wasser und das war noch zugefroren sonst wäre ich heute auch mal gegangen, aber leider ging es nicht :c


----------



## marca (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

War nochmal jemand in Kerkrade?
Ist noch Eis auf dem Weiher?
Wenn es jetzt mal schön stabil westtrömig vom Wetter her ist,sollte es doch los gehen!!


----------



## Bassattack (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo marca der See ist Seit Dienstag wieder offen.|rolleyes
Wollen Morgen auch mal am Stuwmeer |supergri,mal unser Glück versuchen.|supergri


Gruss Mario.


----------



## CKBW (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Ja, endlich gehts wieder los, bleibt es bei morgen? Ich versuche gegen 11 Uhr am Parkplatz Casteel Erenstein zu sein, bin aber spätestens um 12 am Wasser.


----------



## Bassattack (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

bleibt es bei morgen? 


Auf jeden fall ,ich war heute bei mir am Vereinsgewässer ,nur ein Handlanger Barsch sonst nix ,aber naja hoffe das es Morgen anders ausieht am Stuwmeer .Ja ich bin auch so um 11,30h vorne bei der staumauer .#6


Gruß Mario


----------



## kawatoni (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo zusammen!

Wie ist es bei euch gelaufen? Habe gehört ihr konntet mindestens einen Großen verhaften #6
Ich war am So am Julianakanal unterwegs und hatte keinen einzigen haken können|evil:. War richtig was los dort, aber alle ohne Erfolg. Gegen 17:00 hab ichs dann nochmal am Stuwmeer versucht, aber leider wollte sich keiner auf mein "Angebot" einlassen!#c|rolleyes

Erzählt doch mal.....

Grüße


----------



## toto1977 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hi,
Ich komme aus Geilenkirchen-Teveren ,also ganz in der Nähe des Craneweiers. War schon mal mit dem Auto zum gucken da und habe vor mal zu Angeln.
Worauf hab ihr es denn dort abgesehen und welsche Montagen benutzt ihr?
Welschen Fischbestand hat der Craneweier überhaupt?
Wie tief ist er ? usw.
Grüsse TOTO


----------



## Bassattack (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo kawatoni ,|bigeyesja hatten ein Erfolg ein schöner 1m Hecht hatte Chris (CKBW)gefangen ,bilder können gerne folgen aber sollte der Glückliche schon selber entscheiden.War ein toller tag ,leichter Regen ,Nebel genau so wie mann es möchte bei der Hechtjagd, leider bin ich als schneider ausgegangen.:q|supergri

Aber naja dieses weekend gehts nochmal los.

@ TOTO wie gesagt ,falls du im Besitz eines VISSPAS bist ,dann musst du dir für dieses Gewässer noch eine Tageskarte oder Jahreskarte bei Bergsma Hengelsport besorgen ,falls du natürlich bei Bergsma direkt denn Visspas bezogen hasst ,dann müsstest du im Besitz semtliche Papiere sein ansonsten musst du dir welche besorgen sonst wirds sehr teuer,im Craneweijer gibts Hecht,Barsch,Karpfen,Brassen ,Rotaugen,Lauben ,karauschen.u.s.w. 

Tiefe des Gewässers kann man schlecht sagen muss jeder selbst herausfinden.

Gruss Mario.


----------



## toto1977 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

hey wo komste her Bassattack


----------



## Bassattack (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*



toto1977 schrieb:


> hey wo komste her Bassattack




Aus den Urwald  komm ich her:q:q:q:qhinter den Bergen wo so ein kleiner Fluss sich durch denn Ardenene Jungel  schlengelt.

Spass bei seite ,warum willst du das wissen??? 


Gruss Mario


----------



## toto1977 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Es wäre echt nett ein paar infos zu bekommen,
Ist der Fisspass am craneweier gütig oder gibt es dort Tageskarten zu kaufen?
Darf mann rund um angeln oder nur auf der Seite wo angelplatztze ausgelegt sind?
darf mann mit Watthose angeln?
Gibt es Bestimmte Fische die ich zur zeit nicht angeln darf?
Wie Tief ist der see ?
Welsche Tiefenunterschiede hat man wo?
Bitte um ein paar Erfahrungen,
wäre echt nett.
Grüsse TOTO


----------



## Bassattack (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*



toto1977 schrieb:


> hey wo komste her Bassattack





toto1977 schrieb:


> Es wäre echt nett ein paar infos zu bekommen,
> Ist der Fisspass am craneweier gütig oder gibt es dort Tageskarten zu kaufen?
> Darf mann rund um angeln oder nur auf der Seite wo angelplatztze ausgelegt sind?
> darf mann mit Watthose angeln?
> ...




Hallo Toto -Tageskarten bekommste Bei Bergsma (Hengelsport)gegenüber der Feuerwehr in Kerkrade kostet pro tag 4€ 
-Angeln darfst du nur an den Angelegten stellen ,nicht Angeln darf man auf der anderen Seite wo der Spazierweg am Wald entlangführt.
-Watthosse ist Verboten,Bellyboot ,Echolot.u.s.w.
-Ab Donnerstag darf mann nicht mehr auf Hecht Angeln ,b.z.w nur auf Barsch .Ganzes Kunstköderverbot ist ab 1 April.
-Es dürfen keine Fische entnommen werden (Catsh &  Release) 
-Der See ist an einigen stellen 3m tief an andere sehr flach ,tiefe stellen findet man vor der Insel sogenannte tiefe Gulpen.

|rolleyesSo mehr kann ich leider auch nicht sagen |kopfkrat oder verraten????:q:q


----------



## toto1977 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

danke für die Info,

Ich habe den Visspass aber in Baesweiler angelgeschäft gekauft, die hängen einem Verein bei Roermond an.
Wo ist denn dieser Angelschop von dem du sprachst?


----------



## toto1977 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

danke
Hab den shop gefunden,
Vielleicht trifft man sich mal.
Grüüse TOTO


----------



## Bassattack (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Wo ist denn dieser Angelschop von dem du sprachst?[/QUOTE]


@Toto der Angelladen ist in Kerkrade gegenüber der Feuerwehr (Bergsma)  bei denn bekommst du die tageskarte fürs Stuwmeer (Craneweijer)


----------



## CKBW (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hi,
So jetzt folgen die Bilder von meinem Fang am Sonntag, danke nochmal Mario für die Hilfe. 

Was meint ihr wollen wir es Sonntag mal wieder Probieren und gucken ob sich nicht der ein auf andere Barsch fagen lässt? Ich würde vorschlagen so zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr am Betonklotz.


----------



## Bassattack (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo Chris ja würd ich auch sagen Probieren wir nochmal unser Glück#6.Chris leider kann ich Samstag mit dir nich auf die messe fahren ,weill ich arbeiten muss #q schade.

Aber vieleicht fangen wir  ein guten Barsch.



Gruss Mario


----------



## CKBW (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Schade, naja ich werde mal gucken vllt lässt sich ja das ein auf ander Schnäpchen mache, ja cool dann drehen wir Sonntag zusammen ne Runde.


----------



## CKBW (1. März 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Also ich war vorhin nochmal, beim Bergsma der meinte wir sollten das lieber lassen mit dem Kunstköder Angeln, wegen der Hechtschonzeit , Er meinte das könnte Ärger geben, jetzt bin ich am überlegen was ich machen soll.....


----------



## marca (2. März 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Fahr einfach zur Maas und fang ein paar Zander!
Mach ich morgen wohl auch.


----------



## kawatoni (2. März 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hi,

würde auch gerne mal einen Maas Zander fangen|rolleyes bin schon über ein Jahr am "üben"....#c

Vielleicht könnte man sich ja verabreden!


----------



## CKBW (4. März 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

War einer von euch dieses We am Craneweier? War was los und/oder habt ihr was gefangen?


----------



## marca (4. März 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Ich war dann gestern doch zur Maas.
Einen bestimmt 65er habe ich leider versemmelt.
Der hat mir den Köder einfach hechtlike an der Oberfläche  entgegengespuckt!
Danach hatte ich noch einen 55er.
Für zwei Stündchen voll in Ordnung.
Leider schoß mein Kleiner beim Dropshotten nix.
Ich habe das Gefühl,die Jungs kommen so langsam zum Ufer zum Nestbau.
Also,drei Wöchelchen haben wir noch.
Aber immer schön zurück damit!!


----------



## Bassattack (5. März 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

(Aber immer schön zurück damit!![/QUOTE])

Wie immer catsh & release ,denn einzigen Fisch den ich Esse ist der Seelachs (Fischstebchen)#6.
Ich war heute auch bei mir am Vereinsee ,nichts#d das einzige was ich heute erwischt habe ist ein Windzug am rechten Ohr ,leider:q:q



Gruss Mario


----------



## CKBW (6. April 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Abend, 
war einer von euch nochmal am Craneweier? Ich wollte eventuell über die Ostertage mal mit der Matchrute los, da der Raubfisch ja leider zu ist. 

Gruß 
Christian


----------



## Chriskrass (13. April 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo zusammen, habe gerade den thread aufgesaugt und finde eure unterhaltung echt hilfreich.
Leider bin ich nur Karpfenangler und hatte gehofft noch etwas mehr über die moosrücken in holland zu erfahren! wollte ab nächsten monat mal in grenznähe zu aachen zb kerkrade auf die rüssler zu angeln,jedoch konnte ich noch nicht viel übers carpfischen lesen...naja dann machts mal gut und Petri Heil an alle ausm Forum für 2012

zu Bassattack ...: die Lachse ausm käptn iglo kutter sind die einzigen die mich aus meiner pfanne anlachen! 

Catch and release


----------



## 4Life (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

hat von euch eigentlich schonmal jemand einen Karpfen am Craneweyer landen können?

habe da bis jetzt immer nur Hecht, Barsch, Brassen, Rotaugen, Rotfedern überreden können. achja....und noch dutzende krabben und enten hatte ich am haken hehe


----------



## Bassattack (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo 4LIFE,

|kopfkratich selber hab noch nie auf Karpfen am Craneweier gezielt geangelt,denoch konnte ich letztes Jahr sehr oft die Holländer beim landen von Karpfen beobachten ,meistens mit Futterkorb und maden,|bigeyesschöne Karpfen so z.k. 8 max 10kg schwere brocken,gefangen wurden die Karpfen meistens an der Brücke hinten ,direkt in der ecke denn Futterkorb  gezielt richtung 5m vor der Brücke.

Ich geh mal davon aus das die auch 5 Tage vorher täglich angefüttert haben.

Gruß mario


----------



## Jogibär (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*



4Life schrieb:


> hat von euch eigentlich schonmal jemand einen Karpfen am Craneweyer landen können?



Hi, 
guckst du Profilbild....

Im großen See sind auch welche da kann ich die Aussage von Bassatack bestätigen. Aber die kleine Teiche Richtung Kasteel sind viiiiiieeeel besser, egal welcher. Stabiles Karpfengeschirr sollte es aber schon sein... mein dickster hatte ca. 15 Kg.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## CKBW (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Da, ja am Wochenende die Raubfischschonzeit endlich zu ende ist, hatte ich vor am Montag mal die Barsche ärgern zu gehen, wann geht ihr wieder am Craneweier auf raubfisch los?


----------



## carste (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Wir wollten auch Montag eventuell runter um ein paar Barsche zu fangen. Aber erstmal geht es sonntag zur maas.


----------



## CKBW (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Ich denke ich bin auch Sonntag oder Montag da Barsche ärgern ;-) wollte Samstag mal zum Julianankanal.....


----------



## carste (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Ist die Schonzeit denn bis einschließlich Samstag oder darf man Samstag schon wieder auf Raubfisch bzw. mit Kunstködern angeln?


----------



## Bassattack (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

@CARSTE
die schonzeit geht bis einschließlich Samstag
ab Sonntag darf mann wieder mit Kunstköder auf Barsch und Zander angeln.

Ich werde vieleicht#cam Sonntag oder Montag auch mal ne runde am Stuwmeer mein Glück auf Barsch versuchen.


Gruss bassattack


----------



## kawatoni (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo,

mir sagte man das man ab dem letzten Samstag im Monat Mai wieder mit Kunstköder angeln darf. Was ist denn nun richtig?


----------



## Bassattack (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo kawatoni,
also bei mir am|kopfkrat Vereinsgewässer in Holland geht die schonzeit bis einschließlich Samstag .|rolleyes


gruß mario


----------



## CKBW (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hey Mario melde dich mal bei mir, dann treffen wir uns am weier und gehen ne runde zusammen.


----------



## Bassattack (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo |wavey:

war keiner erfolgreich am stuwmeer letztes wochenende??Ich wollte auch los ,leider konnte ich nicht:c konnte keiner schöne Barsche verhaften?


Gruß mario


----------



## CKBW (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Ich war Sonntag und Montag und heute da, aber noch nichtmal ein Zupfer, habe fast den ganzen See abgefischt, ich konnte nur Sonntag am Julianakanal einen schönen Barsch verhaften...


----------



## koopie (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo,
ich komme aus Aachen und bin 25 Jahre alt. Ich wollte mal fragen, ob ich mal bei jemanden von euch zum angeln mitfahren kann, da ich mich hier in der Region bzgl. Angelstellen noch nicht so auskenne. Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr euch bei mir melden würdet.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## CKBW (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hi @ all, 
und gibt es was neues om Craneweier, ich war am we nochmal zwei Stunde da, aber mal wieder nichts....langsam verzweifel ich.....Ich denke ich werde es Donnerstag Abend nochmal versuchen, ist noch jemand von euch da?


----------



## Bassattack (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

|wavey:Hallo an alle Craneweijer spinnfischer,wie sieht es am stuwmeer aus ,keiner was gefangen in letzter zeit Barsch oder eventuel ein Hecht eingestiegen??

|kopfkratUrlaub vorbei ja und wollte mal das Stuwmeer morgen direkt  im angriff nehmen,mal schauen was Barsch technisch morgen so funktioniert.

@CKBW 
Christian warst du nochmal am stuwmeer die letzten wochen????


Gruss mario
Tigh lines#6

PS:jetzt ist mir gerade aufgefallen das ich das 100sten beitrag verfasst habe .supii#6


----------



## CKBW (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hey, 

nein war ich nicht mehr, ich fahre in letzter Zeit nur noch zum Kanal hoch und habe auch ne schöne stelle an der Maas entdeckt.... habe auch gut gefangen. 

Ich wollte anfang nächsten Monat erst wieder zum Craneweier mal geziehlt auf Hecht......

@ Mario, wenn du willst fahren wir nochal zusammen zum Kanal oder zur Maas.


----------



## Bassattack (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Ja klar kein Problem Christian,
 können wir machen #6im moment ist noch schei.... wetter aber sobald das wetter mal 3 bis 5 Tage stabil bleibt können wir mal eine tour unternehmen ,und unser Glück versuchen.#6|kopfkrat

Achso war am Freitag am stuwmeer in kerkrade bis auf 2 Handgrosse Barsche direkt vor der Mauer   ging garnichts ,das Wetter war auch nicht so gut etwas Stürmisch gewessen.aber naja die zeit kommt noch wenns wieder richtig los geht am stuwiie...

Gruss Mario


----------



## CKBW (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Gut machen wir Mario, ich war heute morgen an der Maas und konnte einen Hecht von ca 70cm verhaften, ich glaube ich probiere es die Woche mal Abends wieder am Craneweier.....mal sehen vllt beißt ja was.


----------



## Bassattack (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*



CKBW schrieb:


> Gut machen wir Mario, ich war heute morgen an der Maas und konnte einen Hecht von ca 70cm verhaften, ich glaube ich probiere es die Woche mal Abends wieder am Craneweier.....mal sehen vllt beißt ja was.





Petri zum Hecht #6
Ja die mittleren steigen im moment oft ein, hatte ich gestern abend am veriensee auch ein kleinen hecht von 50cm ,wenn mann die Hechte nicht geziehlt haben will beissen sie:q


Gruss mario


----------



## CKBW (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Ja das ist immer so, ich überlege Sonntag morgen zur Maas hochzufahren und später mal am Craneweier vorbei zu gucken, gibt es iwas neues vom Weier zu berichten? 

Mario wie sieht es aus? Lust mit zu kommen?


----------



## CKBW (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Also ich war heute nochmal für ne Stunde am Craneweier leider ohne Erfolg, die Barsche waren zwar am Rauben, aber iwie wollten die meinen Köder nicht.
Naja ich werde es diese Woche nochmal Abends versuchen.


----------



## carste (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

War heut auch nochmal für 2 Stunden zum Craneweier runter. Außer drei Barsche ging leider nichts. 
Werde es auch nochmal diese Woche am Abend versuchen.


----------



## CKBW (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Ich will es am Wochenende mal mit nem Köderfischansitz versuchen zusammen mit nem Kumpel der auf Karpfen Angeln will.


----------



## carste (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Mit Köderfisch habe ich da schon richtig gute Fänge gehabt. Mein bester Tag waren drei Hechte und 8 Barsche.


----------



## 4Life (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

@ carste

an dem See wo du auf Hecht angelst (meine den see auf deinem profilbild)........ist es keine große kunst 3 hechte an einem tag zu fangen. 

wann gehst du das nächste mal? dann quatsche ich dich mal an.


----------



## carste (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Mit den Hechten, dass war schon auf den den Craneweier bezogen. An dem See aufm Bild habe ich auch schon elf an einem tag gehabt. Das Foto ist auch schon gute 6 bis 7 Jahre alt.
Aber der ist so gut wie platt gefischt wurden.
Schade drum.
Weiß noch nicht genau wann ich das nächste mal unten bin, aber wohne ja nur 10 min von. Also anquatschen kannste so oder so mal machen. 
Am Sonntag geht es erstmal zur Maas.


----------



## 4Life (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

dann sollten sich einige leute mal die frage stellen warum der see platt ist. 

1. null pflege
2. null kontrollen
3. angler die den müll liegen lassen
4. seerosen soweit man sieht
5. schonzeiten werden nicht beachtet

dieser see hat so ein riesen potential und es ist eine schande das dieses nicht genutzt wird


----------



## Holger54 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Also Christian Sonntag morgen 04300  du kümmerst dich um die Räuber und ich widme mich mal den Karpfen Gruß Holger


----------



## CKBW (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Auf jeden Holger, ist sonst noch einer von euch da?


----------



## Holger54 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Ich werds trotzdem mal mit Boilis versuchen von Frucht bis muss und Blut hab ich alles im Gepäck.. Mal sehen vlt lässt sich ja einer überlisten


----------



## carste (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Traurig aber wahr :r


----------



## CKBW (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*



4Life schrieb:


> dann sollten sich einige leute mal die frage stellen warum der see platt ist.
> 
> 1. null pflege
> 2. null kontrollen
> ...



Also das mit der Pflege und der Kontrolle stimmt ja, nur die letzten male ist es mir nicht aufgefallen das da übermässig viel müll rumliegt, eher das gegenteil. Also Seerosen habe ich da noch keine einzige gesehen, und ich bin letzte Woche den ganzen beangelbaren Teil om See abgelaufen, das mit den Schonzeiten kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich wärend der Hechtschonzeit nur einmal kurz da war. 
Aber was können wir als angler tuen um das Potenzial des See`s zu nutzen?


----------



## 4Life (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*



CKBW schrieb:


> Also das mit der Pflege und der Kontrolle stimmt ja, nur die letzten male ist es mir nicht aufgefallen das da übermässig viel müll rumliegt, eher das gegenteil. Also Seerosen habe ich da noch keine einzige gesehen, und ich bin letzte Woche den ganzen beangelbaren Teil om See abgelaufen, das mit den Schonzeiten kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich wärend der Hechtschonzeit nur einmal kurz da war.
> Aber was können wir als angler tuen um das Potenzial des See`s zu nutzen?


 

wir haben hier nicht über den Craneweier gesprochen. es ging um einen anderen see........einfach mal weiter vorne lesen. der see wovon wir gesprochen haben, hat mehr seerosen als wasseranteil.


----------



## CKBW (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Okay, hatte gedacht ihr sprecht über den Weier.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Moin zusammen,
würde gerne diese Woche (ggf auch heute schon) abends nach 4 Uhr noch mal zum Craneweijer oder einem von den kleineren Seen fahren, um dort ein paar Würfe mit der Spinnrute zu machen.
Brauche aber noch einen Ruck, der mich dazu antreibt, mit dem Fahrrad die 10km bis nach Kerkrade zu fahren 

Ist noch jemand unterwegs, oder würde mal vorbei schauen?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## CKBW (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Ich wollte es eventuell Freitag Abend nochmal da probieren, aber ich glaube ich fahre wieder zur Maas hoch, iwie zieht mich in letzter Zeit nichts mehr zum Craneweier.....


----------



## jogibaer1996 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Moin,
kann ich verstehen, geht mir auch so, aber zum Craneweijer lohnt es sich, mal eben für ein Stündchen zu fahren, zur Maas eher weniger 
Abgesehen davon komme ich nach Kerkrade mit dem Fahrrad 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## CKBW (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Das Stimmt Wohl, ich glaube ich werde Freitag abend mal ne runde drehen und gucken was Meister Esox so sagt.....
@ Jogi ab wann bist du da?


----------



## jogibaer1996 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Moin,
Freitag ist für mich schwierig, da bin ich anderweitig unterwegs... :/

Bin auch die zwei Wochen danach erst mal in Urlaub, von daher wird das danach erst mal schwierig.
Werde wohl in der Woche vom 13.-19. August noch mal nach Roermond oder so zur Maas fahren, aber da werde ich mit Sicherheit noch Zeit finden, noch mal einen Kurztrip nach Kerkrade zu starten 

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## 4Life (17. August 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

war nochmal jemand da?


----------



## Kelti (17. August 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Jap,
vergangenes We war ich da.

4 Rotfedern, ca 10-15 cm, und 1 Brasse, ca 15 cm .
Auf meinen flachlaufenden Wobbler wollte kein Barsch einsteigen, auch kein Nachläufer.


----------



## Hammi24 (18. August 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo leute! ich hab im september 2 wochen urlaub, und wollte mal an den cranenweier fahren ums mal auf barsch oder hecht zu versuchen. hat jemand vielleicht ein paar tips welche köder und vor allem n paar stellen wo sich was tun könnte? wäre super wen ich ein paar tips bekommen könnte.
vielen dank


----------



## Bassattack (19. August 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo @ all ,ich war gestern am Craneweijer ,doch bei der Hitze kann mann nur im Schatten bleiben ##,das wasser im See hat gefühlte 28 grad,weiter drausen, in einer tiefe von 1,50m zeigte das Termometer  nach z.20 minuten 25grad an und somit auf Raubfisch ein No go ,beisst nix :g,ist natürlich auch verstendlich ,erst wenn das wasser wieder 22 grad ereicht hat ,fängt mann wieder Raubfische Barsch und Co.

Gestern waren an der Mauer,einige Angler auf Wels aus ,die waren jede 5 Minuten mit den Wallerholz am schlagen,ob das natürlich sinn macht ,oder besser gefragt gibt es überhaupt Welse im Cranenweijer???

Gruss Mario


----------



## 4Life (20. August 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo Mario,

ich habe mal gehört das dort ein mini Wels gefangen wurde........ ob es wirklich stimmt kann ich nicht sagen. Ich glaube nur das was ich sehe in der Angelwelt |supergri Leider übertreiben die meisten Angler mit ihrem fang ergebniss immer.


----------



## carste (24. August 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

mir hat jemand ein foto gezeigt auf der großen Wiese, mittig vom See. Und der Wels der er dort hatte war nicht gerade klein. Er sagte mir, der Fisch wäre 1,52 Groß gewesen. 
Ganz so groß sah er für mich nicht aus aber über ein Meter hatte der Fisch auf jeden fall. 

Dieser herr hat mittlerweile Angelverbot am Craneweier, weil er immer mit dem Schlauchboot die montagen rausgebracht hat und beim angeln mit lebendigen Köderfischen erwischt wurde.


----------



## F(r)ischling (12. September 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

hallo 4Life
würdest du mir den see auch verraten ?


----------



## F(r)ischling (12. September 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Hallo @ all ,ich war gestern am Craneweijer ,doch bei der Hitze kann mann nur im Schatten bleiben ##,das wasser im See hat gefühlte 28 grad,weiter drausen, in einer tiefe von 1,50m zeigte das Termometer  nach z.20 minuten 25grad an und somit auf Raubfisch ein No go ,beisst nix :g,ist natürlich auch verstendlich ,erst wenn das wasser wieder 22 grad ereicht hat ,fängt mann wieder Raubfische Barsch und Co.
> 
> Gestern waren an der Mauer,einige Angler auf Wels aus ,die waren jede 5 Minuten mit den Wallerholz am schlagen,ob das natürlich sinn macht ,oder besser gefragt gibt es überhaupt Welse im Cranenweijer???
> 
> Gruss Mario




natürlich habe am sonntag eine sehr nette bekanntschaft aus dem vorstand gemacht er angele seit 55 jahren und hat mir geiöe tips gegeben er hat mir selbstgemachte pellets gegeben habe 1min nach dem auswerfen ne 55 cm brasse gefangen echt ein cooler älterer mann, er hat mir auch erzählt das im craneweijer kleine bis 2meter waller drin sitzen und davon sogar zu viele wie er mir berichtete...#6


----------



## F(r)ischling (12. September 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*



carste schrieb:


> mir hat jemand ein foto gezeigt auf der großen Wiese, mittig vom See. Und der Wels der er dort hatte war nicht gerade klein. Er sagte mir, der Fisch wäre 1,52 Groß gewesen.
> Ganz so groß sah er für mich nicht aus aber über ein Meter hatte der Fisch auf jeden fall.
> 
> Dieser herr hat mittlerweile Angelverbot am Craneweier, weil er immer mit dem Schlauchboot die montagen rausgebracht hat und beim angeln mit lebendigen Köderfischen erwischt wurde.




haha wie lustig davon hat mir meine neue bekanntschaft auch erzählt ...


----------



## F(r)ischling (12. September 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

ich werde samstag gegen halb 7 am craneweijer auftauchen und mich vor der insel setzen ist noch jemand anwesend ?


----------



## Kelti (12. September 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Ich hätte Mittwoch, 19.09, im Angebot


----------



## Kelti (15. September 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

War eingentlich jemand hier schon mal an dem Weiher am Dentgenbachweg, oberhalb des Gaia Zoos gelegen??
Über Info´s und Tips wäre ich dankbar


----------



## F(r)ischling (23. September 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

hallo kelti
welchen meinst du ?#c


----------



## Kelti (24. September 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*



F(r)ischling schrieb:


> hallo kelti
> welchen meinst du ?#c



Hab da mal ein Foto angefügt.
Wie ich aber berets gehört habe, soll dort Hecht gut gehen.
Allerdings ziemlich zugewachsen mit Seerosen.


----------



## Jogibär (25. September 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich kenn den Weiher. War da mal zu fotografieren. Habe auch zwischen den seerosen Hechte und Karpfen stehen sehen. Wie man da allerdings rankommen soll, ohne die Montage jedesmal abzureißen  ;+. Ganz zu schweigen von einem Drill, wenn da wirklich mal einer einsteigt...

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Kelti (25. September 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Das sehe ich genau so wie Jogibär.

Hier und da gibt es zwar die ein oder andere Stelle an der man nen Ansitz machen kann, aber ohne eine extrem starke Schnur #q


----------



## daviboy (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Moin zusammen also in dentgenbach hab ich schon einige karpfen gefangen geht alles man muss zur das richtige tackle haben 
Werde wohl nächstes jahr wieder am stuwmeer angeln will langsam weg vom karpfenangeln und mich mehr auf raubfisch konzetrieren 

Gruss david


----------



## Hammi24 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

hallo leute.
bin schon ein paar mal am cranenweiher gewesen und hab auch einige dicke brassen und den ein oder anderen barsch ans band bekommen. jetzt möchte ichs mal auf rotaugen oder dergleichen versuchen. köder is nicht das große problem. AAAAAAABER, wo stehen die wohl im moment. wollte die nächste woche mal n abend oder sonntag morgen dahin. jemand n tip oder ne idee wo ich am besten chancen hätte? hatte gedacht das ichs mal an der brücke versuche.
für tips wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Bassattack (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo Hammi24,
die besste |kopfkratStelle für Rotaugen ist im moment gegenüber vom Betonrohr :meine kleine stelle direkt in der ecke, da kann mann Links richtung schilf  sehr gut fangen ,genau jetzt in den Herbst monaten sammeln sich die Rotaugen am schilf |kopfkrat teilweisse ist das wasser nicht tiefer als 1m aber dadurch erwärmt sich das wasser sehr schnell in denn kalten monaten und für Rotaugen heiss begehrt.

Die meisten angeln mit leichten Futterkorb mit Maden und fangen reichlich rotaugen und kleine Brassen.


Gruss mario


----------



## Hammi24 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo bassattack. Danke für den tip. Meinst du mit betonrohr zufällig den überlauf Richtung Bahnlinie? War heute da, hab aber nur auf made an der leichten Pose, nur minibarsche ans Band bekommen. War an ner stelle, von wo man den überlauf sehen kann. 
Hab dann angefüttert mit Grünfutter für Weißfisch, mit Maden und mais drin.


----------



## Bassattack (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo @ all

Ich war am Samstag  morgen nach langer Zeit und frustrierten Angeltagen#t mal wieder am Cranenweijer bei Kerkrade.Schon bei Ankunft wusste ich ,dass heute endlich wieder die Hechte beissen wollen|kopfkrat|rolleyes.Am Donnerstag fielen bereits die Temperaturen Nachts unter 0 Grad. Der Herbst Zeigte Sich am Gewässer von seiner schönsten Seite ; bei Ankunft 7 uhr morgens. Am Wasser konnte man sofort den dichten Nebel  über dem Wasser sehen. Es hat nur knapp über 0 Grad und ein kalte Briese pfiff mir entgegen und auch wenige Leute waren mit ihren Hunden unterwegs .|kopfkratKein wunder bei 3 Grad! Nur verückte wie ich ,sind schon um die Zeit am Craneweijer unterwegs .Gleich montierte ich ein Jig und versuchte mein Glück und führte denn Jig leicht über Grund .Ich fischte  noch eine halbe Stunde weiter , aber nichts garnichts biss#c. Und dann griff ich zur anderen Rute und versuchte es mal mit mein Swimmbait von Savage Gear 4 PLayer .Der Erfolg liess nicht lange auf sich warten#6 .Man freut sich natürlich sehr wenn man den Sommer über nur Barsche und einige kleine Hecht schnippel an die Leine bekommen hat ,desdo mehr freut man sich ,wenn man weiss ,dass es von Woche zu Woche nur noch besser wird ,sowie die Hechte immer aktiver werden .Der Hecht wurde wie gewohnt ,wieder in sein natürliches Umfeld entlassen (Catsh & Release).



Gruss Mario


----------



## Hammi24 (15. November 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo Leute!
hab da noch mal ne frage. hat vielleicht jemand erfahrungen sammeln können an den seen bzw. tümpeln zwischen dem schloss und dem cranenweiher? gibts da fische, wenn ja welche? sind viele bzw. nur hänger zu befürchten? tiefe?
bis denne dann.


----------



## Bassattack (16. November 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo Markus,

Am *See 3 Stuwmeer* fängt man:
Barsch,Hecht,Karpfen,Brassen,Rotaugen...

Am *See 2 direkt im anschluss am Craneweijer* fängt man eigentlich garnichts man hat ständig hänger  und durchgehend  Müll am Haken,eigentlich schade im Sommer habe ich schon öffters schöne Karpfen gruppenweisse an der Oberfläche gesehen ,#claut BERGSMA Hengelsport Soll der See letztes Jahr entlehrt worden sein und es wurden angeblich Grasskarpfen eingesetzt um das Kraut zu reduzieren.

Am* See 1* :
War ich Persönlich noch nicht Angeln:c  einige Angler sagten mir das viele Hechte drinnen sind doch leider das Kraut ein Angeln unmöglich machen würde,barsche sind auch vorhanden aber nicht in massen.Wie gesagt war selber noch nicht am See 1 und habe kein persönlichen eindruck vom See.
:m

Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen Gruß Mario


----------



## Bassattack (16. November 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hab ich jetzt vergessen #q


----------



## Hammi24 (17. November 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Alles klar! vielen dank.
mit den infos kann man arbeiten. hänger braucht keiner. kostet nur material.  naja. wann bist du denn nochmal am stuwmeer?
kann man sich ja vielleicht mal treffen und die barsche und hechte ärgern.
bis die tage! 
Markus


----------



## CKBW (23. November 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Also am 2. Teich mit den Inseln in der mitte beissen eigendlich immer Brsche und auch Hechte da steckt viel Potenzial drin, leider sehr viel Kraut....
dann gibt es da noch einen Kleinen "Tümpel" kurz nach dem Burggraben an dem wir letzte Woche einen Super biss hatten, der Hecht sich aber leider wieder vom Haken geschüttelt hat.


----------



## Bassattack (27. November 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo Christian
was für ein 2.See meinst du ?|kopfkrat
meinst du direkt den See im anschluss am Craneweijer oder die Seen unten beim Castell?

Hast du in letzter Zeit erfolg gehabt am Craneweijer?

Lg mario


----------



## CKBW (29. November 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Ich meine die beiden unten am Casteel, der Kleine Tümpel und der Flache mit den 2 Inseln, ne leider hatte ich keinen Erfolg. Bin aber auch nicht mehr so oft da, ich fahre lieber hoch zur Maas und zum Kanal. 

Hast du nochmal lust auf ne Tour? 

LG


----------



## CKBW (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Abend leute, 
was haltet ihr von einem Craneweier "Jahresabschluss Angeln" auf Hecht am Sonntag den 30.12
Ich hätte nicht übel Lust noch einmal einen schönen Hecht 2012 auf die Schuppen zu legen. 
Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Mack (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo CKBW
Wie war dein Abschlussangeln gewesen
Hast du etwas gefangen?
Ich hatte am Freitag schon eine Schneider Runde hingelegt.
Habe alle Register gezogen, nicht mal ein Zupfer|bigeyes
Geangelt habe ich im Craneweijer und Kastell.

Gruß Mack


----------



## CKBW (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Auch leider nichts, ich werde gleich nochmal zur Maas hochfahren, um noch einen Fisch 2012 zu fangen.


----------



## Bassattack (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo Leute #h

Weiss einer ob die Eisfläche am Stuwmeer (Craneweijer)  schon aufgetaut ist?Wollte eventuell am weekend mal ne tour am See startet 



Gruss mario


----------



## Bassattack (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

:q so war noch mal einer am Stuwmeer in Kerkarde unterwegs ,wie siehts aus am Craneweijer?|wavey:


Gruß mario


----------



## prinzenrolle99 (27. April 2014)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo zusammen , 
Lange keiner mehr gepostet . 
War nochmal einer unterwegs? 

Ich bin noch ziemlich neu am Gewässer , war letzte Woche am burgraben , lief ganz gut 6 karauschen ,zwei brassen , 1 schleie und drei karpfen . 

Wenn einer Lust hat mich mal mitzunehmen bin für fried und raubfisch zu haben . Alleine ist immer doof , bis dann Kollegen .

Gesendet von meinem HTC Rhyme S510b mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bassattack (27. April 2014)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo prinzenrolle99 

Ich bin ab und zu mal am Craneweijer unterwegs ,leider bin Ich in letzter Zeit oft Geschäftlich unterwegs und finde wenig Zeit zum Angeln ,aber wenn ich Zeit finde,  können wir uns am Craneweijer treffen.Wir könne auch mal an die Maas bei Maastricht fahren zum Angeln... wenn du lust hast.

PS:Vieleicht möchte sich ja noch einer anschliessen...

Gruß Mario


----------



## prinzenrolle99 (27. April 2014)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hey Mario , das klingt doch super , bin beruflich auch sehr eingespannt.  Aber hier und da schaffe ich es immer ans Wasser und wenn es nur für ein paar Stunden ist . Wurde mich auf jedenfall sehr freuen , Maas USt auch in Ordnung . Meld dich einfach wenn du mal Zeit hast , vielleicht schaffen wir es mal zusammen .

Gruss Philipp 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Rhyme S510b mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bassattack (27. April 2014)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Ja klar Super Ich meld mich bei dir sobald ich mal Zeit habe,dann machen wir mal am weekend eine Tour 

Gruß Mario


----------



## CKBW (28. April 2014)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Wäre auch am Start......war noch nie in der Ecke Maastricht unterwegs.


----------



## Bassattack (28. April 2014)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Super Christian ,dann machen wir das demnächst|supergri

Ich fahr in Maastricht immer bei Oostmarland ,habe da einige Stellen an denn fängt man eigentlich immer Zander |rolleyes im Herbst die Großen und im Sommer die mittleren Zander ,und Barsche ab 35cm sind an dieser Stelle eigentlich Routine.Ab mitte August bis ende September , attackieren die Barsche an dieser Stelle jeglichen Oberflächenköder... "einfach Spektakulär"


Gruß Mario


----------



## prinzenrolle99 (28. April 2014)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Perfekt., dann sind wir schon drei wird ja immer besser. Bin zwar in Sachen zander noch unerfahren , da ich fast nur auf hecht gehe , aber Mann lernt ja nie aus. Seid ihr zwei eigentlich reine raubfisch Angler ? Gruss Philipp 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Rhyme S510b mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bassattack (28. April 2014)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo Philipp 

Genau dann sind Wir schon Drei... for more fun |supergri
Ja also ich bin eigentlich nur Raubfischjäger wenn ich nicht gerade in Spanien Schwarzbarsche oder Wolfsbarsche im Ebro delta jage ,bin ich in Holland oder Belgien auf Hecht ,Zander,Flussbarsch unterwegs... wenn Ich natürlich Zeit finde ,frühers war ich öffters am Wochenende unterwegs ,in letzter Zeit leider#d nicht mehr so oft.


Gruß Mario


----------



## prinzenrolle99 (28. April 2014)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Dann kommst du zum angeln ja schon ganz schon rum , ich Hans bis jetzt nicht über Schweden hinaus Geschaft. Dann wird es Zeit für dich wieder mehr ans Wasser zu kommen .frei mich schon , zu mehreren Leuten macht es einfach mehr fun . 
Gruß Philipp 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Rhyme S510b mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4playschorsch (29. April 2014)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Hallo Angelkollegen!!!!
Bin ganz neu im Angelsport und sammel gerade Erfahrungen bei meinem Team Kollegen prinzenrolle99!!! Würde mich freuen wenn ich mich der angelgruppe anschließen könnte da ich noch einiges von euch lernen kann da ich echt der absoulute Anfänger bin Hahahahahahah!!!!

Liebe grüße georgios


----------



## Bassattack (29. April 2014)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

@Georgios 
Ja sicher wieso nicht 


Gruß Mario


----------



## CKBW (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Bin auch zu 99% Raubfischangler......und da zu 100% mit kukös unterwegs, das eine Prozent sitze ich in der Schonzeit iwo am See und bin Maden am Baden :q:q


----------



## Bassattack (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Halihallo #h

ich war heute mal nach langer Zeit mal wieder am Craneweier in Kerkrade unterwegs|rolleyes...nicht zum Angeln.

Denoch würde mich interessieren ob nochmal einer in letzter Zeit am See zum Angeln war,wenn ja wie war die Ausbeute? 

Weiß einer|kopfkrat wo ich die Tageskarte beziehen kann,der Hengelsport Bergsma in Kerkrade  ist ja für immer geschlossen. 

Gruß Mario


----------



## yellowred (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Der Bergsma hat zu? Wusste ich garnicht. Da ich meinen diesjährigen Vispas über den Verein bezogen habe, dem das Gewässer gehört, dürfte ich da kostenlos angeln. Ich war mal vor 2 Jahren dort, das sah mir aber eher nach Friedfischangelei aus.


----------



## Kelti (21. März 2015)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*



yellowred schrieb:


> Der Bergsma hat zu?



Vielleicht hat da einer ne Antwort drauf?!
Wo kriegt man jetzt ne Tageskarte für des Cranenweijer und Burggraben her oder gibt´s da einfach keine mehr?


----------



## Blackbeard (23. März 2015)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Die Karten bekommt man jetzt bei Hengelsport Splash.


----------



## Kelti (24. März 2015)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Danke für die Auskunft :m


----------



## Sepp G (24. März 2015)

*AW: HILFE !! Craneweier (kerkrade)*

Genau, da gibt es Tages sowie Jahreskarten. Hier der Link dazu

http://www.hengelsportsplash.nl/

Und falls ihr ein wenig niederländisch versteht, hier noch der Link von dem Verein der an den Gewässern das Pachtrecht hat. 

http://www.ekhgoudwinde.com/

Gruß Sepp


----------

